# Basketball leagues in Abu Dhabi



## bucfan64 (Nov 22, 2013)

Will be relocating from states to AD shortly as a teacher. Have been involved in basketball officiating for several years now and have enjoyed the extra income and the workouts. Curious if anyone knows of any regular leagues (adult or youth) or simply a point of contact? Also curious as to the extent/development of extra-curricular youth sports in the UAE. Are there organized youth leagues? School sponsored or intramural??


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

You could always try and get in touch with the people over at duplays:

www.duplays.ae

They have adult leagues in Dubai and Abu Dhabi are often looking out for qualified/experienced game officials .. 

p.s: not sure about the pay info though ..


----------



## bucfan64 (Nov 22, 2013)

*Officiating*

Thanks for the info. I have ten + years experience so I should be qualified. However, I am still curious about the proliferation if any, of youth sports leagues. Here in the states, youth leagues in a variety of sports are a staple in most cities. And in the secondary schools, extra curricular athletics are both a source of revenue an pride for many.


----------

